# Нужна помощь. Защемление нерва?



## Павел КД (14 Дек 2007)

Добрый день. 
 Ищу ответ на вопрос, который не получил пока в больнице, где сейчас лечусь.
 Я получил травму указательного пальца левой руки около 3 недель назад. После пластики лежу лечусь дома.

 На мое удивление, буквально через неделю после операции на пальце я начал замечать странные ощущения в левом бедре, которые начали усиливаться с каждым днем. По началу мне казалось, что оттекает мышца, но в последние 2 дня я просыпаюсь с жуткой болью рано утром и не могу шевелить ногой в течении минут 30. Затем она проходит, но в целом болевые ощущения в течении дня остаются. При прикосновении к кожи непонятное ощущение, описать тяжело.

 Я нашел похожие сообщения здесь на форуме. В них говорится о защемлении седалещного нерва на уровне L4-L5. 

 Моя работа не связана с физическими нагрузками, при травме пальца нога затронута не была. И все это время я лежу в кровати, сплю, не имея возможности поворачиваться или двигаться.
 С чем может связана такого рода проблема?

 Заранее благодарю, с уважением Павел.


----------



## Анатолий (17 Дек 2007)

Когда идете на прием к лечащему доктору?
Расскажите и попросите совета, в таких случаях необходим очный осмотр.


----------

